# Fancy's story



## Miss Dent

That story just made me cry..... that was beautifull. your husband must have loved Fancy so much.
May she be forever in your dreams....


----------



## keithturner

It saddens me deeply to hear of this. Teary eyed I find true joy in this story that she was given love in her last days. She went peacefully surrounded by the love of her friends. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## cowboy

I am so sorry for your husbands loss Vidaloco. I wish I could remember the poem a vet gave me along time ago, but the bottom line it was that all the animal friends that we loss in this life are waiting for us so that we can all cross the bridge together into our next life.
Your story is well written and brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks everyone for your condolences. I have to say that my husband got a little choked up when I told him people were reading Fancy's story.


----------



## laceyf53

Oh my God! That is such a touching story and it makes me wish I could do the same with my husband. Thank you for telling it and thank God for Fancy; she changed your life for the better  May she rest in peace.


----------



## kim_angel

this was a very touching story - thank you for sharing it with us.
Fancy was very loved and will never be forgotten.

RIP Fancy


----------



## Friesian Mirror

That was a very touching story and it brought tears to my eyes as well. I'm very glad that you and your husband were able to have her and love her and that she brought so much joy to him. I'm sure that the two of you will never forget her - It can only be fate that allow's us to be blessed with such wonderful partners, even for a short amount of time.

Rest in Peace Fancy.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

That story did bring tears to my eyes. Fancy sounds like she was a great horse. May she rest in peace.


----------



## jazzyrider

ive put off reading this post for ages as im such a sook. finally i decided to read it and it has made me cry.

it is a truly touching story and the way you told it made it all the more touching. it seems your husband shared such a special bond with his horse.

i am glad though that fancy bought you and your husband closer 

RIP Fancy


----------



## Westegaard Park

That is such a sad story.. Its amazing how horses can change our lives greater than what some humans can.. Rest in Peace Fancy but never be forgotten -xxx-


----------



## FGRanch

Vidaloco-oh my gosh, that is so sad. I know this was a long time ago. But I just got over here to read this! I'm so so so sorry! I'm crying so much right now


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks FGR we still get choked up when we think too much about Fancy


----------



## meggymoo

Aww Vida, I'm so sorry for your husbands and your loss of fancy. I'm a bit like Jazzy, I've kind of put off reading anything in this section, as it doesn't take a lot to bring tears to my eyes.  

You've told Fancys story beautifully. She was a stunning looking horse. I'm so happy that she brought such joy to your lives, and I am sure she left this place knowing how happy and how loved she was.

((big hugs)) to both your husband and you.


----------



## Dave

*fancys storie*

Vidaloco It touched mu soul reading your storie im glad you had fancy and that she was the one to put you and your husband together totally . horses move our minds bodys and souls in so many ways . i had tears in my eyes reading it and am so proud of you and your husband and for they way you worked to keep fancy going and the love you both showed her since she had shown you how she loved you both by bring you and your husband together on common ground for you both ride on fancy god bless you both vida


----------



## ILuv2ride

May fancy rest in peace...


----------



## bgood400

your story made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss. I also have an HYPP positve horse although I have always known he has had this. In my opinion her death was at the fault of the breeder that sold Fancy to you. You should have been informed that this horse had HYPP. We have had our HYPP positive horse since he was a weanling and he is now 10 years old. It would have made a world of difference if you could have been monitoring her deit throughout her life. HYPP horses can live good long lives, I know of one that is 16 and he is still doing great.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I like some of the others have avoided this thread...It brought tears to my eyes and you told the story beautifully.

HYPP is a tragedy in the quarter horse world. I'm sorry you and Tony had to go through this.

RIP Fancy!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks for the story, it truly is beautiful! Keep her in your memories always.


----------



## Vidaloco

I posted this story so long ago I forget its here. I'm always glad when someone reads it again. Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## RusticWildFire

**hugs** Thanks for sharing the story with us. What a beautiful friend she was!! Such a tragedy...


----------



## Tayz

That is so sad, I cried 
I'm sorry for your loss


----------

